# [SOLVED] cmos settings wrong



## Atul23 (Jul 2, 2011)

whenever i turn on my computer,it shows a message as cmos settings 
gone wrong,date/time not set


F1 for bios
F2 to load default values and continue


Each time i on the computer it shows this message even if i change the date/time each time i boot


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: cmos settings wrong*

hi Atul23 welcome to TSF,

Sounds like you need to replace the cmos battery. The coin size battery on motherboard.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: cmos settings wrong*

Sounds like you need to replace the CMOS battery. The location of the battery will vary but it's typically a CR2032 type battery for a desktop PC.


----------



## Atul23 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: cmos settings wrong*



oscer1 said:


> hi Atul23 welcome to TSF,
> 
> Sounds like you need to replace the cmos battery. The coin size battery on motherboard.


thanks a lot


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: cmos settings wrong*

your welcome,


----------

